# The Original Film Adaptation of THE HOBBIT - Commissioned by William L Snyder



## Eledhwen (Nov 16, 2012)

The Original Film Adaptation of THE HOBBIT - Commissioned by William L Snyder from Gene Deitch, can be seen here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBnVL1Y2src
:*eek:

For the full story, scroll down about 3 screenfulls here: http://genedeitchcredits.com/roll-the-credits/40-william-l-snyder/


----------

